# Australian Stock Horse HELP



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Ok so I'm going to have a go at an ASH ridden class sometime soon xP

I want to do the ASH hack class so not the working ASH one because he is an english show horse hehehe. Is there any discrimination against colour in these classes that anyone knows of? He is a palomino.

So any advice on this would be great, do we have to use a swinging fender and stock bridle or can we stick to english? I have western, dressage, show, stock & swinging fender saddles to use so.. whatever will give us a better chance 

and are the patterns like those of an english show hack class?


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> Ok so I'm going to have a go at an ASH ridden class sometime soon xP
> 
> I want to do the ASH hack class so not the working ASH one because he is an english show horse hehehe. Is there any discrimination against colour in these classes that anyone knows of? He is a palomino.


 
Palominos and Buckskins are actually quite common in ASH classes – Less so are paints and roans. There are quite a few well known coloured ASH – The Hannafords have a pally ASH/QH stallion called Robin Hood, The Peadon’s have a very, very successful ridden and working mare called Bibbenluke Selena, so on and so forth. So don’t worry about colour – If anything it will draw the judges eye :]



> So any advice on this would be great, do we have to use a swinging fender and stock bridle or can we stick to english? I have western, dressage, show, stock & swinging fender saddles to use so.. whatever will give us a better chance


 
For ASH hack classes you can wear either traditional tack (Stock saddle, barcoo bridle) or English (English saddle, normal English bridle). They usually split the hack classes into a few categories – Snaffle bit, Curb bit, Pleasure. Obviously you need a snaffle bridle for the snaffle bit class and pleasure, and a curb (Double or Pelham) for the curb class.

People ride in both – I ride in my stock saddle because it’s all that fits my horse, plenty ride in English gear. Either is fine, so whatever you and your horse are most comfortable in.



> and are the patterns like those of an english show hack class?


 
Very similar. If you go to the ASH Society website you can order a pattern book – they are about 10 or 15 bucks, and they have all the ‘official’ patterns for hack, working, station hack and time trials. They give you an idea of all the things you may be asked to do. 

Generally you will have w/t/c, simple and flying changes (Might not be flys in classes for younger horses, but older horse classes there will always be a fly – It’s the change of choice for ASH and you will always win with a fly over a simple change). And maybe a lengthen trot or canter. Circles, serpentines and diagonals are all used. Halts are used in hack classes, so come down through your gaits, nto an abrupt stop like a working class.

Good luck! Come back if you have any more questions. Out of curiosity, what is your horses name?


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Thank you so much WildSpot! I'm sure I'll have more soon.

The horses name is Grangeview Centrefold, look him up in the studbook if you like!


----------

